# Smoked steelhead/trout/salmon....anyone a nutritionist?



## dieseladdiction (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello everyone,  I have a question that may not be able to be answered. It figured I would try here to see if anyone else has some insight. 
 For smoked fish, as in using salt and brown sugar mix on fish and into fridge overnight then rinse off let pelicle form and then into smoker.   The question is how much sugar does the fish take on?  Does the healthy fish all of a sudden become unhealthy because it becomes full of sugar or is it sorta negligible?  
One lady I smoked fish for has a diabetic husband who loves the fish and can't get enough of it but would it be unhealthy amount of sugar for him to be consuming.  And no I didn't ask if he checked his blood levels before and after.
 I have tried searching for marinade nutrition facts for this but I can't seem to find the answer I need besides fixing some and sending to whatever lab facility could run tests to give me nutritional content per serving size.  
Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2017)

When I smoke fish, or any meat for that matter, I weigh the salt and sugar and cure #1 per unit weight...  adding 1.5-2% salt, 1% sugar and 0.25% cure #1....    That way it's never too salty...   the sugar offsets the saltiness...     If someone eats a 100 grams portion of fish, they are getting about 1 gram of sugar...  1000 mgs......

Here's a list of fruits for comparison....

http://thepaleodiet.com/fruits-and-sugars/


----------



## dieseladdiction (Jul 1, 2017)

My dry mix is basically close 4:1 sugar to salt. Base recipe then i add stuff to change it up a bit. You Coat the fish generously with dry rub then put in fridge to marinate. Goes on dry comes out wet .  There are no real measurements. Since i leave it overnight i assume there is a time where an equilibrium is reached but how do i judge %.  So with 80% sugar and 20% salt I have very sugar laden fish?


----------

